# Major national HD errors



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Major national HD errors

any one getting black screens / technical difficulties screens?


----------



## acoustix (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes. I'm in Iowa and we have the technical difficulty message.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

local HD and national SD seem ok


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, lots of channels out. Glad it isn't on my end.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Missing Quite a few channels.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

But not all HD national feeds

Fox News still on.

Wonder if it is just 99 or 103 ??

{Little busy right now or I would check}


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

"Multiple HD National Channels are currently experiencing a loss of audio and video. Broadcast Center is aware and working to resolve."

That's all they're giving me, and I'm answering all the angry calls. xD


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I think its 103, I'm missing Cinemax, Weather channel, Tru, TBS, SYFY, Spike AUD, and a bunch more.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I called DirecTV. Was put on long hold. When I finally got through the tech told me they were having a problem with 99.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Damn History channel is down. :bang


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Well what will they do move RSN feeds around? KIll all the PPV HD channel to get as as much up as they can.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know if it matters, But my signal strengths across the board are good. So maybe is a minor glitch.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Yep, see normal signal readings, so D11's still there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Yep, see normal signal readings, so D11's still there.


So what do you think , Uplink issue?


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I wonder if it has to do with the adjustments tomorrow.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey just noticed this. When did it go out? Any ETA on the fix? 

I read they have lots of redundant systems from broadcast gear, receiving gear, generators, encoders, etc... Something must not of kicked over. Hope the bird is not dead. Wonder what they could do if that would happen? It's another year till D14 can get up and operational!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Hey just noticed this. When did it go out? Any ETA on the fix?
> 
> I read they have lots of redundant systems from broadcast gear, receiving gear, generators, encoders, etc... Something must not of kicked over. Hope the bird is not dead. Wonder what they could do if that would happen? It's another year till D14 can get up and operational!


Panic much?


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

So D10 is fine and this is just a little SNAFU on the uplink side you guys think? Sad, I was looking forward to having to explain that we had a satellite die in orbit.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

TLC HD on DirecTV is out, but working on DISH.

I KNEW having both providers would be COOL!!!

!rolling


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

damondlt said:


> So what do you think , Uplink issue?


Someone tripped on the cord and unplugged the uplink rack?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Hey just noticed this. When did it go out? Any ETA on the fix?
> 
> I read they have lots of redundant systems from broadcast gear, receiving gear, generators, encoders, etc... Something must not of kicked over. Hope the bird is not dead. Wonder what they could do if that would happen? It's another year till D14 can get up and operational!


Well if an bird is dead I think a lot of channels will have to be turned off to at least get RSN's HD up. Will they let people out with no ETF suspend for an full year?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> TLC HD on DirecTV is out, but working on DISH.
> 
> I KNEW having both providers would be COOL!!!
> 
> !rolling


 :rotfl:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Panic much?


No, but working in IT it's the sense of urgency and "what's the ETA" mentality when something breaks (either within my control, or outsourced by a third party or service provider).

Just curious what happened, that's all.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's a partial list of channels that are out:


CNNHD
DISCOVERY
BRAVO
AUDIENCE
SPIKE
USA
SYFY
TRUTV
TBS
FX
TLC
ANIMAL PLANET
CNBC
HBO-WEST
STARZ EDGE


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The same channels are out on the iPad live streaming so that points to a content source acquisition issue.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Here's a partial list of channels that are out:
> 
> CNNHD
> DISCOVERY
> ...


Here is a few more.
TCM, History, A&E, Cinemax West, Starz Kids& Family, Starz Comedy, Starz East and more yet


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's a partial list of channels that are out:
> 
> 
> CNNHD
> ...


CSN CHI (still has score guide pop up)
ESPN News
NBC sports (mix feed ok)
NFL (mix feed ok)
CNN HD
NBATV (mix feed ok)


----------



## ChrisQ (Sep 8, 2007)

Could have been knocked out by EM emmissions from an approaching alien fleet that uses an alternative form of power and propulsion.

We'll know shortly I guess :eek2:


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

ChrisQ said:


> Could have been knocked out by EM emmissions from an approaching alien fleet that uses an alternative form of power and propulsion.
> 
> We'll know shortly I guess :eek2:


if so why no rain fade error?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually there is a slide up that says it's a technical issue on their end.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

CSN chi HD back


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like things are coming back online.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TBS HD back


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Wonder what happened?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok some of those work on iPad while others don't.

TBS, CNN, Audience, FX work... but many of the other ones have the technical difficulties message up.

Not a word on Facebook (besides a wrath of customer complaints) or a message on the website. I suspect the outage shouldn't be too long since there's no announcement from DirecTV regarding it.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope it's back before [email protected] at 10:00!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

CNN up.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like 103. I checked the channels involved and it looks like as far as tonight I only have a worry about Covert Affairs recording, and I can pick that up later.

Here's a page that lists which channels on which slots:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/163524-sixtoreport-directv-national-hd-listing/


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

DIRECTV will likely never specify what happened, unless its something which by law they have to report to the FCC or their stockholders.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Twitter @DIRECTV Service says "Our engineers are working on this and should have everything back up soon."


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I had discovery tuned on my iPad for awhile and the technical difficulties slate just went away, so Discovery is working (at least on the iPad).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TBS now stuck


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

USA is back.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TBS back to black screen


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

damondlt said:


> So what do you think , Uplink issue?


Uplink for CONUS comes from Castle Rock, Colorado, if I recall correctly.

Could be a failure on either the transmit side or the receive side.

Weather RADAR suggests it isn't weather.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Audience back.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Weather Channel HD and NESN HD still down


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Just like that, Weather HD and NESN HD back up


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Twitter @DIRECTV Service says the SD feeds are still available (for missing HD channels)


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

NBCSN is back.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> Uplink for CONUS comes from Castle Rock, Colorado, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Could be a failure on either the transmit side or the receive side.
> 
> Weather RADAR suggests it isn't weather.


Actually CONUS programming is from the LABC here in Marina Del Ray, CA. Castle Rock is mainly LiLs and backup for CONUS should LABC go down due to major earthquake or some other.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> DirecTV
> 23 minutes ago near New York, NY
> 
> Service Update: We are working on the issue impacting some HD channels and hope to have a fix ASAP. In the meantime the SD feeds of those channels are still available. Channels will start to come back online soon. Stay tuned for further updates, but most of all, save yourself a call into Customer Service. The technical teams are on it!


OMG! What am I going to do without my _Shipping Wars_ fix???? I am just going to die not knowing how badly Jarrett Joyce screws up again!!!!!!!

Screw it, it's only television.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Not so sure it's a sat uplink issue. iPad / iPhone live streaming was also affected.

Downlink or fiber issue ?

Well everything we watch is back.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Spike HD just froze.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Things look back to normal on CNN but some others are still out.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Things look back to normal on CNN but some others are still out.


Yeah but some that came back went out, at least Spike and TruTV. So I changed my guide to show SD duplicates and changed favorites list to "channels I get" so the wife can watch what she wants.


----------



## Miller (Jul 22, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> OMG! What am I going to do without my _Shipping Wars_ fix???? I am just going to die not knowing how badly Jarrett Joyce screws up again!!!!!!!
> 
> Screw it, it's only television.


Actually I have that and Deadliest catch set to record tonight. I had to check on both and A&E is still out so I had to Shipping wars to record on the bedroom dvr on SD. LOL


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow. Facebook is a cess pool of whiners and *****ing.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

MLBEI channels are down. Logo on every game channel, but no technical difficulties slide. Games are available in HD on the RSN of each team.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Recording of Hardcore Pawn on TruTV is stuttering a lot, then cut out again at 9:12 PM EST. So it's been off an on really. I'll just try to record the later airings of some shows and hope its fixed by then.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

CNN HD just went down again ...

EDIT: Back up now


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I think it's either those new Erricson HD encoders because the audio / video lipsync was really bad prior to going out. Either that or the video VLAN, switching network or core switch / router issue. Had the issue at Comcast when a bunch of HD went out it was a faulty 10GbE interface card.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Wow. Facebook is a cess pool of whiners and *****ing.


Along with the topic bombing from the same 3 people demanding they add The Blaze no matter what the post was about?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> OMG! What am I going to do without my _Shipping Wars_ fix???? I am just going to die not knowing how badly Jarrett Joyce screws up again!!!!!!!
> 
> Screw it, it's only television.


I like it for the road views and the shows own poor map routing plans the drivers do better and in one EP there was an screen shot that showed an better route.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

I had a Genie and 3 clients installed today and about an hour later all this started. I thought my Genie had a problem until I saw the DTV slide up on Starz. The tech replaced the LNB as well as one of the receivers was indicating bad.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

RD in Fla said:


> MLBEI channels are down. Logo on every game channel, but no technical difficulties slide. Games are available in HD on the RSN of each team.


Except the Rockies feed, which was dark last I checked (though that may have been a public service).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

RD in Fla said:


> MLBEI channels are down. Logo on every game channel, but no technical difficulties slide. Games are available in HD on the RSN of each team.


maybe they moved RSN's to other TPs and did not change the MLBEI links


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Now CSN Chicago down but cubs baseball is not much to miss right now.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I live about 5 miles north of the Sedalia, CO uplink and we did have a rather large storm go through right as the channels went down. I was watching Root Sports Rocky Mountain and lost everything for about 20 minutes. I don't know what they uplink from there, but it could have been the cause.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I moved my recordings to the overnight repeats. Hopefully this national nightmare is over soon.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I moved my recordings to the overnight repeats. Hopefully this national nightmare is over soon.


We need a fundraising concert!


----------



## zeenok (Mar 26, 2008)

This is weird! 3 TV's, 3 HD receivers, TCM is dark on 2 of the TV's, works like a charm on the 3rd.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

KyL416 said:


> Along with the topic bombing from the same 3 people demanding they add The Blaze no matter what the post was about?


And PAC 12 bombing. And asking for refunds. The best one was the woman complaining multiple times that they need to use other vehicles than Facebook. I guess she missed the cards on the actual channels.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

zeenok said:


> This is weird! 3 TV's, 3 HD receivers, TCM is dark on 2 of the TV's, works like a charm on the 3rd.


TCM just turned on for me.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

zeenok said:


> This is weird! 3 TV's, 3 HD receivers, TCM is dark on 2 of the TV's, works like a charm on the 3rd.


TCM is working right now, if they're still dark on those 2 TV's try rebooting the receivers.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I think most, if not all, are back now.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Im sure after this, cable companies will have a field day poking fun at D.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I doubt it, most, if not all, cable providers have had at least one instance where a technical problem took channels off air in their history. It's just that DirecTV is national so when they have a problem it's noticed across the country as opposed to cable where it's isolated to a specific headend or smaller.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

JoeTheDragon said:


> I like it for the road views and the shows own poor map routing plans the drivers do better and in one EP there was an screen shot that showed an better route.


There was a bit a sarcasm attached to my comment.

OK, a ton of sarcasm.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Im sure after this, cable companies will have a field day poking fun at D.


Dish had a similar problem a few months back. Just minor news items. I think it was either Comcast or fios had one too. 

They don't pick on each other for this kind of thing.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Directv on twitter confirms all is back now.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Dish had a similar problem a few months back. Just minor news items. I think it was either Comcast or fios had one too.
> 
> They don't pick on each other for this kind of thing.


Comcast new X1 box has alot of bugs.


----------



## ikoniq (Sep 8, 2012)

Still getting the "Technical Difficulties" slide on 296 CNeHD. Just figured I'd let you all know.


----------



## Robster138 (Aug 22, 2012)

USA currently has loss of audio. HD only. Stop calling, we've been Q'd all day. Haha. JK. I don't mind the short calls.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Dish had a similar problem a few months back. Just minor news items. I think it was either Comcast or fios had one too.
> 
> They don't pick on each other for this kind of thing.


I've seen DirecTV ads in the past talking about cable TV outages, so they have picked on cable before. Of course, outages are a lot more common on cable than satellite, and sometimes the outages are planned for maintenance or network upgrading.

I remember a while back when a fiber optic line was cut by a fire, causing all of Colorado to lose Comcast TV service. There was also a police investigation at the scene, so Comcast could do nothing about it until the investigation was completed. Thus, everyone in Colorado with Comcast lost TV service for an entire day. (Oh, and it was a Saturday during college football season.)

Stuff happens.


----------



## LawHawk (Mar 8, 2013)

I, for one, was RELIEVED to see that it was truly a technical problem. I saw the error screen on NFL Network and had a moment of absolute terror thinking that DirecTV and NFLN were going to be in a carriage dispute and I would lose NFL Network! That would be a nuclear-level disaster for an addict like me.


----------



## richard1428 (May 6, 2010)

On comcast at least once a week i had my tv service interrupted for hours, most of them at nights. Some channels would be gone and sometimes all of them. But because it's something done locally then there wouldn't be any panic nationwide. 
On the other hand if something goes wrong on directv every single costumer is affected. So you will hear from everybody complaining about directv


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JoeTheDragon said:


> Now CSN Chicago down but cubs baseball is not much to miss right now.


Well, they sure gave us a beatdown. Now it's the Phil's turn.....

Any one hear of the actual cause? Pretty sure it wasn't a dome enveloping CO, regardless of rumors....


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

richard1428 said:


> On comcast at least once a week i had my tv service interrupted for hours, most of them at nights. Some channels would be gone and sometimes all of them. But because it's something done locally then there wouldn't be any panic nationwide.
> On the other hand if something goes wrong on directv every single costumer is affected. So you will hear from everybody complaining about directv


Yep;

When the outages affect the CONUS beam national feeds anyhow.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Well, they sure gave us a beatdown. Now it's the Phil's turn.....
> 
> Any one hear of the actual cause? Pretty sure it wasn't a dome enveloping CO, regardless of rumors....


I highly doubt we will hear any causes, while it is standard business practice anymore to keep anything and everything confidential this is a time I would think it would be positive PR to be up front about what happened.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Unless 'Steve the Janitor' poked an equipment rack with his mop handle.


(BTDT, LOL)


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course all this transpired while I was setting up and activating my new HR34... Grrrrr :bang


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, at least you survived the heart-attack phase. Very frustrating, but are you all set now?


----------

